

Leanne Wijnsma is documenting her 484m² garden 1:1 using a flatbed scanner - mathias
http://leannewijnsma.nl/

======
stekoz
Amazing. Would be nice to have a detailed view of the scanner setup she is
using.

Unrelated: what's with Google Maps loading in the background?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The bottom of the page slides in with some details including this image
showing her doing the scanning -
[http://leannewijnsma.nl/refresh/7/about.jpg](http://leannewijnsma.nl/refresh/7/about.jpg).

------
shubb
It would be nice to see a WMS (google style webmap service) of this. She
should try Geoserver. Before they will appear in the right places, she will
need to geostamp them. GDAL is a great way to do this.

------
Toenex
I'm really hoping Leanne doesn't have a pond.

------
pbhjpbhj
I think she needs some sort of enclosure (with skirts?) that gives a minimal
footprint and doesn't squash the grass flat.

~~~
bradleyland
The point of focus for a flatbed scanner is the scanning bed itself. As
objects move away from this plane, they don't scan nearly as well.

I think I paid $400 for my first 600dpi scanner, which was awesome for a
flatbed back in the day. I scanned all sorts of things with it. Especially
PCBs. If the object I was scanning wasn't perfectly flat on the glass, the
results were terrible.

